# 1st batch



## rhoffart (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, a few days ago I filtered and bottled my first batch ...


Yesterday the shrink caps came ...


Today I designed, printed and addedclear coat to the labels...


not bad for a first timer ...


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 10, 2009)

lookin' good - are you sure that this is your first time?

Keep up the good work!!

And by all means - HAVE FUN!!!

rrawhide


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 10, 2009)

Great job.... Looks very professional.


What program did you use for your labels?


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 10, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Great job.... Looks very professional.
> 
> 
> What program did you use for your labels?




Photoshop CS3... photoghaphy is one of my other hobbies


Then I dumped it into ... Avery DesignPro (free download)


----------



## Waldo (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Joanie (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice work!!!!

Don't you love Photoshop?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice. What did you use for the clear coat on the labels?


----------



## Brent2489 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! That looks like a real wine!


----------



## Joanie (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know what rhoffart uses, Brewgirl, but I use a spray can of matte shellac and it works really well. I spray before I cut them out.


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 11, 2009)

Brewgrrrl said:


> Nice. What did you use for the clear coat on the labels?




Well ... I tried about 4 different things and ended up with 2 coats"Minwax High Gloss Polyurethane"


I applied it with a foam brush


If you try it ... make sure you WALK AWAY after the coats, it will start bubbling and looking like crap, but it you WALK AWAY it will look good when it dries.


It leaves a semi-rough texture and tones down the white a bit ... I really like the finish.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats!
NOW, whats next?


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 11, 2009)

here is a link to the full size jpg file ... 


http://i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp250/rhoffart/greenapplegur.jpg


Thanks guys for all the nice words ...


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 11, 2009)

tepe said:


> Congrats!
> NOW, whats next?




Thanks ... I got a MM Gur going but it will be a little longer before bottling


as far as the labels ... just minor changes


http://i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp250/rhoffart/MMGur.jpg


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the clear coat tips!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome label. I look forward to seeing more in the future.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2009)

Great job on the wine and the label!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, by the way ... the street I live on is "Desert Gold"


----------



## Big Ike (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm naming my wine after the street I live on too. Either we're both creative or...

Love both labels. Really top notch.


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 11, 2009)

Here are a few more pictures during the process … hope they help someone
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Tack them down





ready for the first coat





stuff





apply





one coat … wet … it doesn’t dry that glossy




just repeat for the second coat


----------



## Joanie (Oct 11, 2009)

A quick spray of shellac is a whole lot easier! =)


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 11, 2009)

Joan said:


> A quick spray of shellac is a whole lot easier! =)




Home Depot 15 miles away ... rainy day nothing else to do ... this is what I had in the workshop ... the choice was easy


----------



## nursejohn (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks great. If this is your first time, can't wait until you get really good at it



. Show us more in the future.


----------

